# Seiko Fff Mods - Where To Buy?



## Raffe (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

seeing all those nice FFF mods around, is there a place one can buy them already modded (not sure I should be trying to do it myself)? I found this dutch site (monsterwatches), are they selling parts or watches? I sent them an email but don't seem to get a reply.

Thanks for hints

raffe


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Raffe said:


> Hi,
> 
> seeing all those nice FFF mods around, is there a place one can buy them already modded (not sure I should be trying to do it myself)? I found this dutch site (monsterwatches), are they selling parts or watches? I sent them an email but don't seem to get a reply.
> 
> ...


You just missed one on the 'bay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130733969361?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 :wallbash:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the one the op is looking for is the fifty fathoms one....the one listed was an explorer mod 

short of putting a want to buy for one you could buy the parts yourself and send them including the watch or to one of the modders on here....ive done about half a dozen of these myself and are an easy one to do....google yobokies and have a look....or zw watches


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> the one the op is looking for is the fifty fathoms one....the one listed was an explorer mod


Doh! Sorry boys. :mda: (ADY asleep at the wheel AGAIN!)


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

10watches is also a good source for FFF mods.

Cheers

Neill


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Neillp said:


> 10watches is also a good source for FFF mods.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neill


nice one...although i think he trades under the name danzag watches now


----------



## Raffe (Apr 21, 2012)

Ordered one through Rob at http://www.monsterwatches.eu now. Will post pictures once it arrives.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

had a few from Yobokees can definately recommend him nice guy to deal with as well


----------



## thegenius (Jun 28, 2012)

had nothing but good experiences with Rob as above. It's a shame i've gone off my FFF.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 21, 2012)

thegenius said:


> had nothing but good experiences with Rob as above. It's a shame i've gone off my FFF.


Rob's been in vacations for a couple of weeks, has only replied this week to my order. Expecting delivery after next week, will update here once received....

Raffe


----------

